# Console



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi the better half has just said do I fancy a new games console for crimbo , currently got an ancient Ps2 ,so which one would you all recommend? xbox ps3, ect dont fancy the nintendo wi as im not into the cutesy graphics. Also dont fancy buying a console to find a new model coming out in a few months .
Whats your thoughts/advice.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can of worms about PS3 or 360 lol. ive got an xbox 360 which is good, but im getting a PS3 on wednesday as i miss the playstation (ive had every version of it)


----------



## andysmfc (Aug 11, 2010)

i had both, when i came to having to sell one i chose to sell the 360 , dont know why i just prefer the ps3 great graphics and had no problems for the last 2 years with it touch wood


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

PS3 anyday. 

Dont have to pay to go online either :thumb:


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

PS3 for me:thumb:
There's bound to be some great GT5 bundles for x-mas


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I prefer the ps3, it's the one I have so obviously I'm biased but I've played on the xbox and tbh I just can't get away with the controller.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Always owned the different ps versions. Thats just my preference though.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

PS3 all the way.. probs cause ive had every single one but never the less its a better piece of equipment and would **** all over the xbox.. when it comes to games etc any game worthy of buying is available on both consoles and dont worry PS4 isnt out for atleast a couple of years @ minimum.. :thumb:


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Right then Ps3 it is , are there different versions ? and if so what one do I ask father chritsmas for?


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Check out game or gamestation and the likes.. allways have offers going. As far as games its really about what your into GT5 and COD black opps are the current hotties :thumb:


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

The only difference is the size of the HD, I have a launch model, so any of the current models will be enough, but depends on what you will use it for:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what console do your friends have ? i have both and if one had to go it would be the ps3.imo the 360 has a better pad,better online,you get the maps for cod first,for all the pwoer the ps3 has the multiplatform games dont look better,infact some multi platform games are worse on the ps3,i also find the main menu on the ps3 overly complex and very messy compared to the 360.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Xbox, i like proper sized controllers that fit your hands, not toy ones :thumb:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

PS3 - mainly due to the fact that's all I have been brought up on and also the pad design will never be bettered.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

4937Liam said:


> the pad design will never be bettered.


it already has been (check out the 360 pad,much better :devil

this is my list of grumbles with the ps3 pad
the analogues are to close together
the domed analogue sticks make your thumbs slide of easier
the triggers need attachments to make them feel right
they just feel to light an flimsy imho.

to get the pad upto scratch you need these http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001AW156U/ref=asc_df_B001AW156U1339835?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B001AW156U

and a set of these

http://www.videogamesplus.ca/product_info.php?currency=GBP&cPath=486_488&products_id=17505


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

For me it would have to be the 360 . It has a better gamepad and it's online service is a lot better than ps3. Yes I know it costs £39 per year but psn can't touch it. I have owned all the consoles since day 1 and so far my ps3 has been the most unreliable I'm now on my 3rd console and if it breaks again it will not be replaced and I won't pay sony's ridiculous repair costs . Yes it has some decent exclusive games but 99% of multi-platform will run better on the 360 than the ps3 COD Black ops being an example of this mainly down to the fact that the 360 is the primary console to develop for as it's closer to the pc, so most games get developed on the 360/pc then ported to ps3. But in the end it all comes down to a personal choice which will work best for you .


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Iv got both and would choose the PS3 without a second thought. The thing on pads is rubbish, they both do the job. ps3 pads are better though as they have a better battery, better charging system, ie no need to pay a separate kit. They also dont loose charge anywhere near as fast, i can come to a 360 pad 2 months after it was charged and it will be flat and then have problem charging again, ps3 pad will be about half charged.

Games wise i prefer whats out for the ps3 on the whole, i have my 360 for Fable and thats it, gears of war was rubbish as is halo IMO.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I now have both, after getting the PS3 for GT5.

Both consoles have their advantages and disadvantages.

XBOX 360
Good
Front end menu system
XBox Live (OK you have to pay)
Controller
Cost
Kinect

Bad
Small HD (i have an original system)
Red ring of death
Wireless is extra (fixed on new system)
Noisey fan (fixed on new system)
No Bluray

PS3
Good
Bluray
GT5 (we hope)
Big HD
Integrated wireless
Nice and quiet

Bad
Controller (easily fixed though)
Front end messy menu system and PS shop.
Expensive.

Can not tell the difference between them graphically, but both machines have very good console only games.

Guess this isnt much help really. If i had to have one though i think it would be the XBOX by the slightest of margins.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do you think the menu system is hard to use, i find it easier the xbox one, must be which ever you use most/had first. Iv had an Elite since they came out and still struggle with the menu.

Graphics wise games that are out on both i agree not much in it. PS3 only titles how ever are miles better than whats on the 360, take Uncharted for example.

The deciding factor as to which you get should be what exclusive games you like ie Halo or uncharted, and what your mates have, if your interested in online gaming anyway.


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi 
This is an interesting read as im on the look for a console too
withe PS3 or Xbox

the only games id really play are GT5,Need for Speed,COD 

The kinetic on the Xbox looks good.
does the PS3 offer anything like that??

thanks
Ibi


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Familiarity does play a massive part in this thats for sure.

I have uncharted ready to play straight after i get bored of infamous, which isnt as good as crackdown IMO.

PS3 has "move" which doesnt apear to be in the same league as Kinect.

Played MGS for about 30 mins last night, very disapointing!

I think you are right though go with what your friends have


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldnt say Move isnt as good as Kinect there just different, dont forget for Kinect you need a decent size space in front of your tv free, Move works in limited space and also in the dark if you need it to. Move is highly accurate as well.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> The thing on pads is rubbish, they both do the job. ps3 pads are better though as they have a better battery, better charging system, ie no need to pay a separate kit. They also dont loose charge anywhere near as fast, i can come to a 360 pad 2 months after it was charged and it will be flat and then have problem charging again, ps3 pad will be about half charged.


the charging cable is far to short on the ps3 i mean seriously,it must be around a meter possibly 2 lol.if your playing in the living room you either have to buy a longer lead or let it charge without playing the console,so you have to buy a cable to charge it up anyway.i diasgree about the charge thing as well.that could just be your battery.



robj20 said:


> Games wise i prefer whats out for the ps3 on the whole, i have my 360 for Fable and thats it, gears of war was rubbish as is halo IMO.


i also dont get the hype around halo and gears.i have tried both and just feel there completely over hyped.very nice looking but as FPS and 3rdPS i dont really think there that hot.same can be said for the exclusives on the ps3 thoughMGS is an absolute load of ****e,i like to PLAY my games not watch cut scene after cut scene after only moving one item.far to much FMV not enough gaming,killzone is another over hyped franchise,eyepet ? lol.the list continues.

if your mates have the 360 then go with that.if your mates have a ps3 then go with that.that way even if they dont play online then you can swap or borrow games.i cant believe how much i loveonline gaming now.considering i never even bothered with it till cod4 i rarely play any one player games anymore.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have 4 batteries for my 4 360 pads they all do the same thing, drop too low voltage wise so they wont charge unless you keep unplugging the charge lead so the led stays orange.

I loved MGS, but i loved the whole series though, different type of game to most shooters.
Killzone was overhyped, eyepet is rubbish, Uncharted 1 and 2 though are fantastic. Fingers crossed for GT5 as well.

Heavy Rain was great as well, something a bit different. Littlebig Planet was good as well.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

My 360 pad battery plays the same trick, i just thought it was shot, never realised it was a common problem.

Thought of another hate for the ps3, and thats that games have to be installed! Again minor though.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at the exclusives that come out for both consoles and see which one suits you the best.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I wouldn't factor in Move or Kinect, both were/are flops. Just been checking out the Metacritic review averages of Kinect games and hardware and they're mediocre at best, Move will be no different. It does seem strange that Kinect games are £40, priced the same as a proper game!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Brazo said:


> I wouldn't factor in Move or Kinect, both were/are flops. Just been checking out the Metacritic review averages of Kinect games and hardware and they're mediocre at best, Move will be no different. It does seem strange that Kinect games are £40, priced the same as a proper game!!


I really hope you didn't mean to say hardware there, the Kinect hardware is pretty damn good. It may not be used very effectively at the moment on the Xbox the hardware is good. How are Kinect games not "proper" games? Because they aren't Call of Duty etc? Kinect is for families like the Wii. The PS3 Move is the only motion system that is in anyway focused towards a more hardcore gamer.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbh i rarely charge my controller..ive got the original six axis and dualshock 3 and the cable problem i agree it is short but tbh if you have a comp next to you just plug it in thats all i do tbh if it winds you up just find a usb to mini usb cable thats longer problem sorted for a couple of quid. 

im not going into the movement devices although even though i love the ps3 the kinect looks so much better...

oh and if necessary PS3 hard drives changes are far easier....


----------

